
Ask HN: How do you host your blog and what static site generator do you use - mraza007
I’m currently thinking to build a blog but at the same time i want to keep it as minimal as i can
======
4wQcKBHM
Jekyll and hosted on AWS/Cloudfront. I prefer to spend time on the content and
not the tech to deliver the content. It’s boring, but delivers content quickly
to readers, plus it’s been stable and reliable.

------
hitsurume
Not OP but if I can ask an additional question: How are you writing the blogs?
Are you using a headless CMS? If so which one? Or are you using some kind of
markdown editor?

